# Rodent cage safe cameras?



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't see this addressed, perhaps I am just blind today, but does anyone know a good camera, preferably with wifi functionality, that would be safe to install IN or around a mouse tank to effectively record 1 or more litters being born? Obviously more use would be gotten from it than that, but its the initial interest that sparked it.


----------

